# stupid M&P case question blue vs black case



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

So ok bought a M&P 40 today pick it up Monday yay. It's coming in a blue box my friends came in a black one. No big deal but, some guy at the range overheard our conversation comes over says "the blue box M&P's have bad quality control you should've gotten the black box." Is there any truth to that or is he just addicted to crack?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have heard that........


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the ones in the gold box have the special ticket for a tour of the S&W factory


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the ones in the gold box have the special ticket for a tour of the S&W factory


 YES!!!! Damn it!! I knew I got screwed hahaha maybe i should buy just one more for my grandpa Joe


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

8Eric6 said:


> YES!!!! Damn it!! I knew I got screwed hahaha maybe i should buy just one more for my grandpa Joe


youre a good boy charlie


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh heck no. My M&P 40 came in a black case (several years ago) and both of my other M&P's, purchased last year, came in smaller blue cases.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have three S&W guns in Blue boxes and they are great guns. The box color is ugly for sure but it has nothing to do with the guns inside. I recently bought a hard case from S&W and it came blue also.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

my experience: i have three m&p 40c. they all came in black plastic case about three years ago. recently ( last year or so ) smith started changing there packaging, first with j frame revolvers blue plastic case to cardboard boxes, then the ve guns and then the m&p from black plastic case to blue plastic case. recently i purchased a 351pd, 38 bodyguard and a 327 nigthtguard they all came in cardboard boxes. last week i bought a model 36 classic with a fired casing date of 2/3/2012 and it came in a blue plastic case. i think this is just a packaging change and has nothing to do with whats inside.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It may simply have to do with marketing their product. Just go into a gun store and look at the handgun display cases. Most of the guns are sitting on their black cases. The Smith and Wessons tend to stand out with their smaller blue cases (smaller also allows the retainer to display more S&W product). I would bet this may have something to do with the decision to go with the newer cases..


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Ya he was telling me the black ones were made for leo blue for civillians I brushed it off since I bought my 686 like 5 yrs ago never had any probs and it came in a blue case just wondering if there was any truth to it thanks


----------



## phatspeed7x (Dec 13, 2011)

I just picked up a M&P 45 fullsize. No safety, or magazine disconnect. Came in a blue box. I though all Smith and Wesson guns came with a blue box.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got my M&P 9FS in a blue box and it must not have noticed because it performed flawlessly.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

There's always spray paint.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

8Eric6 said:


> So ok bought a M&P 40 today pick it up Monday yay. It's coming in a blue box my friends came in a black one. No big deal but, some guy at the range overheard our conversation comes over says "the blue box M&P's have bad quality control you should've gotten the black box." Is there any truth to that or is he just addicted to crack?


Does this guy assemble pistols for S&W? Maybe he knows something we don't?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

denner said:


> Does this guy assemble pistols for S&W? Maybe he knows something we don't?


haha who knows


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

*Boxes*

Lately I have noticed that packaging has gone to the dogs for all makers. S&W seems to be pretty good for them. I have bought 2 J frames and they came in cardboard. Glocks have a hard case that is pretty much better than they gave several years ago that had the "Tupperware" lid. I expect that I'm like most here whoi buy guns. I always look over the gun closely and have only gotten a less than perfect one once...and it was a Uberti. I miss the old wooden boxes that S&W packed their good guns in.


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

my blue case has a bad hinge, and the foam is starting to come unglued... really disappointing case when you consider what the XD's come in etc...


----------

